# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Gezondheidsraad positief over MRSA-beleid - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gezondheidsraad positief over MRSA-beleid*
*Trouw -** 21 uur geleden*
(Novum) - De Nederlandse aanpak van de levensbedreigende &#39;ziekenhuisbacterie&#39; MRSA werkt beter dan in andere landen. Dit kost veel geld, maar loslaten van het beleid zou duurder uitpakken. Het huidige &#39;strikte&#39; beleid moet daarom gehandhaafd blijven. *...* 
Gezondheidsraad: blijf ziekenhuisbacterie MRSA bestrijden Volkskrant
*alle 16 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

